# Reb kidded!!!



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Rebekah had triplets!!
Beautiful, textbook kidding. The fastest birth I've ever seen. Juniper (Doeling) was 2.5 lbs. Everglade (buckling) was 4 lbs. Sassafras (doeling) was 3.5 lbs. 
If the pictures don't work i will get ndwarf to post them.
0606141257.jpg
0606141259.jpg
0606141300a.jpg


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congratulations!! I love their names...the pics aren't working, I guess you'll need ndwarf to post them. Hurry, I really wanna see the cuties lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I highly doubt you can view the link but there is a slight possibility.
https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...tt&th=14677ae557940e94&attid=0.1&disp=safe&zw


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Let me know if the link works. If it does that one is Juniper.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Can't see them :mecry: 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Try this: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2jkRUkDe2vLUGwxZW1kVi1RMGhCY0o1YWxwZ0tmNy13TkZn/edit


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I think this will work too.
If it does it is the buckling,Everglade
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2jkRUkDe2vLSzduakVqcTlfc1BReTZWNTBnNWFsa3Qxeno0/edit


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

And here's Sassy: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2jkRUkDe2vLbVBxRy1QYzhoRlZDQXZ3S090MUhoOGU3M3Z3/edit
Will get better ones soon.
Let me know if links work.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Links worked! They are adorable..Congrats!:kidblue:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Super cute! I love Everglade


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I LOVE them! Congrats on the totally cute kids Margaret!!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks! I'm glad they worked.
The doelings take after their mom, the buckling more after his Dad(in color) Juniper is my favorite, and I love her name. The names of the doelings were picked out before they were born.
Follow this link to see their dad, he is the first buck on the page, Abraham
http://hundredfoldfarm.com/herd_sires


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Man, nice buck! Not just color but I like all of him !


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

i like him too


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

So cute!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2jkRUkDe2vLYk5mRi14U2FDU2hCVjg2dkxPN0ZDWTg3LWNn/edit


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes very cute!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ohhhh ! I love that black and white one  
They are all gorgeous ! 
Congrats  :hug:


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

So cute congrats!


----------

